
Where are the Eyes? - ghosh
https://eyes.daylightingsociety.org/
======
ed8
In France there is a similar project called "sous-surveillance" (under-
surveillance) that maps cctv using Open Street Map: [https://www.sous-
surveillance.net/](https://www.sous-surveillance.net/)

But the mobile app was not so good, it still can be found here:
[https://github.com/kernel23/sous-surveillance-
mobile](https://github.com/kernel23/sous-surveillance-mobile)

